# conectar audifonos a amplificador de poder



## anko (Dic 14, 2007)

saludos, en muchos amplificador he visto que tienen una entrada de audifonos y que al conectarlos se mutea totalmente la salida de parlantes y queda solo sonando los audifonos, de que manera se hace eso? que se conecten los audifonos y no suene nada por los parlantes?

(el amplificador es de 100w rms)

saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 17, 2007)

Creo que el nombre exacto es "jack relevador", es dificil de explicar por letras como funciona  , pero cuando conectas el plug este levanta la pata que conecta al amplificador, quedando de esta forma los parlantes desconectados mientras el plug esté insertado.


Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 17, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Creo que el nombre exacto es "jack relevador", es dificil de explicar por letras como funciona  , pero cuando conectas el plug este levanta la pata que conecta al amplificador, quedando de esta forma los parlantes desconectados mientras el plug esté insertado.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Claro, muchos mp4, con parlantes tienen ese sistema!...


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola: creo que esta de mas decir que los audifonoo (o auriculares) no trabajan con eso 100W rms. .

Con respecto a tu pregunta ."al conectarlos se mutea totalmente la salida de parlantes y queda solo sonando los audifonos, de que manera se hace eso?", como bien dijeron se utilizan los jack relevador. Tienen un sistema de contactos que trabajan con las chapitas que estan dentro.
Cuando uno inserta el plug este eleva una chapitas que a su vez dejan de hacer o hacen contactos con las entradas y salidas de señal de audio. yyyyyyy aqui viene lo importante, la señal de audio que se deriva no es la de los 100 rms sino de baja potencia (TENER EN CUENTA). Esta proviene de una preamplificador.


----------



## liko28 (Abr 15, 2010)

MauroFF.

lamento mucho si revivo un tema viejo, pero sera que puedes explicar mejor como seria el circuito con el relevator.

Yo lo asumo de esta manera, Los cables que van del control de sonido a los parlantes se deben cortar y poner en el relevador (en los contactos correspondientes) es decir que este relevador quedara en serie.

Es correcto?.

De esta manera al conectar los audifonos estos contactos dejaran de tener continuidad y saldran a los audifonos en vez de al parlante.

Alguien sabe como se le dice a este Jack en colombia..... Lo he buscado por cielo y tierra para ponerlo en mi mp4 y asi ahorrar bateria.

Gracias.


----------

